# Smashbox is SuperCool!



## cupcakekiss (Mar 1, 2007)

Smashbox is super cool... sorry not MAC this time either ^^;;

http://www.smashbox.com
is giving FREE shipping And FREE generous samples (No minimum purchase required!!)
so i hauled away and got

the 2 Limited Edition Tokidoki lip glosses $18 each
Dolcissima - I'm In Love with this nude color!!! sheer peach-nude, 3D shine to my lips, would go perfect with dark eyes!!! I Highly Recommend this one!**** i'm going to order another one as an extra ^.^ teeheehee
Drammatica - brilliantly pink like a pink sapphire ~ but i'm sure you could find a better priced MAC lipglass

small right but for Free, Smashbox also sent a free mini primer and free lip gloss and a free eye shadow in sample sizes(i think they were if not more than a sample)! and smaller extra primer sample  so i felt like i got more @[email protected] i was amazed at their generosity [that's *ahem* 3 Freebies!]

and if you look thru their web @ their discounted Curtain Call products, you can prolly find a good value there as well. $40 set of Roxy brushes, etc etc discountinuing lip gloss, sets, eye shadows, creams... a treasure trove

i also just ordered tarte products from their website
http://www.tartecosmetics.com
free shipping if you order 3 or more products
15% off code: dctarte

i ordered  tarte smooth operator foundation, blot sheets, and an eye pencil sharpener becuz uh yeah i'm going broke from their hauls ^^;; can't wait to try the foundation, after the discount, my total didn't even reach the foundation's retail price of $35 teeheehee

Happy Shopping !


----------



## prinzessin784 (Mar 1, 2007)

awesome!  I love Smashbox!


----------



## saniyairshad (Mar 2, 2007)

OMG...I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 SMASHBOX...the tokidoki stuff is sooooooooooo adorable!!! awesome haul


----------



## starr (Mar 5, 2007)

neat! i bought the drammatica lipgloss a week ago, but now i want the dolcissima too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The packaging of the collection is sooo cute as well!


----------



## emilyjoy (Mar 5, 2007)

Cool. I want that tokidoki mirror! But I can't get myself to spend 30 bucks on just a mirror, you knonw?
But in any case I'll probably be ordering their brush cleaner spray sometime soon. I got a sample size from sephora and its almost gone. I love it.


----------



## cosmo_girl (Mar 6, 2007)

Nice haul! LOVE SMASHBOX! I also love ordering from them because of all the great freebies, especially the Thursday lunch time special every week


----------



## TheRitz (Mar 6, 2007)

grrr, i was obsessed with smashbox for a while until i got their go-go palette and i forgot the name of this palette (pic below) anywho im not so krazy about it anymore. seriously. it doesnt last and just sucks lol im still not over how dissappointed i was =-[


----------



## cupcakekiss (Mar 7, 2007)

i think smashbox makes really really really good unscented lip glosses.... but i don't think they're all that great at making eye shadows ^^;;;;; i would rather invest in nars or mac eye shadows

their other products seem worthwhile besides the shadows and their pr is great hahaha becuz of the free shipping and samples <3 

yupyup remember to order on thursdays 9am-2pm pacific time(?) i think for the Let's do Lunch special free sample!! no code neccessary


----------



## mydarlingkate (Jan 7, 2008)

LOVEEE the artifical lights the most... the primer is amazing but even it can make my skin too oily...  and the primer light is too light (no pun intended) on my own skin... the jet set liner is soo good but it never turns out in the pro-videos...  and you need the midnight black along w/the actual smashbox brush to get it look its best.  oh- and the o-glow.  personally, i think it looks great on most...  but you need a flawless amount at first or otherwise you're screwed since you can't build that sucker up..  and i loveee bright colors on dark skin and this doesn't even show up enough.  anyone else agree?


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jan 7, 2008)

Great deal! Enjoy


----------



## MisaMayah (Jan 10, 2008)

love smashbox too =) happy haulin!!


----------



## Melly44 (Jan 10, 2008)

I wanna try smashbox so bad! i think you just encouraged me to go try an eye shadow or something atleast "smashbox" .. im going tonite! to see what they got.. 
i was just always scared notthing would change my mind on mac or even come close, and id almost always rather saving the money for mac.. but i dunno trying can't hurt! hehe!


----------

